# b/w darkroom prints with gold edges



## emilyr (Nov 20, 2010)

I've been printing some b/w photos and the last few times my photos have been developing with a strange gold residue along the edges of the paper. I can't find anything on this online. Does anyone know what this is and how I can stop it? I use all ilford paper and chemicals.


----------



## ann (Nov 21, 2010)

sounds like chemical contamination, how old is the fixer, meaning how many prints have been run through that batch.


----------



## emilyr (Nov 21, 2010)

All freshly mixed. Very strange. I thought maybe it might be the hard/soft water?


----------



## Sbuxo (Nov 21, 2010)

Perhaps your paper didn't spend enough time in the water bath. 
Don't let that photo touch others, it can spread from photo to photo.


----------



## emilyr (Nov 21, 2010)

It seems to be happening before they make it to the water bath.


----------



## ann (Nov 21, 2010)

do you mean before the stopbath, or the washing after fixing?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 21, 2010)

I am stumped.

My first reaction was the same as ann (chemical contamination) because in my early B&W work I got gold and silver tones as well as a whole range of amazing colors by letting prints sit in a chemical stew, lol.

Maybe you need to describe step by step your process.

The only thing I can think of is the possibility that you do not wash your trays very well and don't use the same tray for the same chemical all the time.


----------



## emilyr (Nov 21, 2010)

The next time I print I will give more detail as to when the residue actually appears. I'm almost certain it happens before the print reaches the the fix bath and definitely before the water bath. So it's possible that it happens in either the developer or the stop. I'm careful with properly mixing the chemicals and timing the print in the chemicals. It's possible that maybe I haven't properly washed the trays, i do rinse them after each use, label and only use them for their designated chemicals. 

It's not the paper either because I've tried a couple different ones (fresh, just bought a couple weeks prior)

This is so strange and has happened two darkroom sessions in a row. I can't even find anywhere on the internet what this residue might be or what is causing it.

STUMPED!


----------



## ann (Nov 22, 2010)

i agree, this is very strange. You migh try over at apug.org as that site is dedicated to analog photography and there are a few folks with serious backgrounds and lots of real experience.


----------



## emilyr (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks, I posted on apug.org and hopefully someone there might know what's happening here. If any of you are curious, I'll post an update if I manage to solve this darkroom problem.


----------



## Sbuxo (Nov 22, 2010)

washing after fixing*

and also, are you exposing them to light too early after fixing? It's true after the first full minute of fixing you can bring it out to the light for brief viewing, but longer . . .it might cause that problem. And also not fixing it for the full time can do that, as well as not putting it in the bath after fixer long enough can do that.


----------



## ann (Nov 22, 2010)

It would effect more than just the edges if exposed to light before fixed properly and if Ralph Lambricht on APUG can't figure this out we are all in trouble.


----------



## Sbuxo (Nov 22, 2010)

it can start with just the edges.


----------



## Paul Ron (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll bet it's your stop bath too concentrated. I'll also guess you are using resin coated paper thus the reason it's bleeding under the edges n not uniform over the picture. 

The correct dillution of concentrated indicator stop to water is 2oz to the gal and should look more like weak piss, not easter egg coloring dye. 

Also be sure when making the stop solutuion to add the concentrate to the water and not the other way round, or you'll create fumes.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 23, 2010)

Paul Ron said:


> I'll bet it's your stop bath too concentrated.



Sounds possible.  Is an indicator stop bath being used?

Also, are you keeping the paper in the original packaging or a paper safe?

-Pete


----------



## emilyr (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Paul, I think that may actually be it. It seems to make the most sense.

I sort of got a whippin' on the apug forum from all the experienced darkroomers.


----------



## emilyr (Nov 23, 2010)

Pete, I'm keeping all my paper in the original packaging.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 23, 2010)

emilyr said:


> Pete, I'm keeping all my paper in the original packaging.



Then I agree...  it's likely the dilution of your stop bath.

The reason I asked about the paper safe is it's the only way I can think of that could cause fogging around the edges only.  It still wouldn't explain the golden color.

-Pete

One more thought:  Do you realize the working dilution for paper is not the same as the working dilution for film?


----------



## compur (Nov 23, 2010)

I would also check the parts of your easel that come into contact with the
paper for corrosion or contamination.


----------



## ann (Nov 23, 2010)

emily,

sorry if you feel people beat up on you on apug. I thought they were trying to be helpful


----------



## emilyr (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh it's okay! They were being helpful. All the darkroom nerds who know more than me are welcome to let me know what to do and how to do things.


----------



## Paul Ron (Nov 23, 2010)

emilyr said:


> Thanks Paul, I think that may actually be it. It seems to make the most sense.
> 
> I sort of got a whippin' on the apug forum from all the experienced darkroomers.



I was just on APIUG n didn't see your post. Which area did you post in? 

Sorry the photogeeks were so hard on ya. They just sound like bunch of stiff upper lippers but they are really nice folks. I think sucking fixer fumes all night can do that to ya.



.


----------



## ann (Nov 24, 2010)

It has the same title as the question here.


----------



## Paul Ron (Nov 24, 2010)

Yup saw it.

Let us know how it works out next time you print? Stop bath should be pale yellow not dark almost orange. Only 30 sec for RC, 1 minute or fiber.


----------

